# Viper 5901 sometimes won't unlock the doors



## Bambuk

I installed it a year ago and it worked fine. A month ago I must've pressed some wrong buttons on the remote and the problem started.
When I press 'disarm' button sometimes the doors won't unlock. So I have to use the key to unlock. After that it works for several days (I press 'disarm' and the doors unlock just fine) until the next time the doors stay locked. Sometimes it would work fine for 2-3 days after I use the key, but other times it won't work the next time. 
Is there some procedure I can use to reset the system? 
Thanks.


----------



## Coolfreak

Doesn't sound like a setting issue.

Actually sounds like a wiring issue or the remote/antenna is going bad..


----------



## lcurle

is it installed on a Ford vehicle?


----------



## Bambuk

GM. Pontiac Bonneville.
The thing is that it worked properly for a year. And now it works properly for 2-4 days until it malfunctions again.


----------



## jaggerwild

Bambuk said:


> GM. Pontiac Bonneville.
> The thing is that it worked properly for a year. And now it works properly for 2-4 days until it malfunctions again.


 it maybe the connections are corroded, or lose or you have an door actuator that is dying. check these see if this helps.


----------



## lcurle

have you attempted to change the batteries in the transmitter? I had an old one come in and when I would lock it the trunk would pop, new batteries problem solved.


----------



## Bambuk

lcurle said:


> have you attempted to change the batteries in the transmitter? I had an old one come in and when I would lock it the trunk would pop, new batteries problem solved.


Do you mean remote? It does not have batteries: I have to charge it from time to time. I tried to unlock doors from inside and I here some kind of click coming from the doors, but the doors won't open. 
This is catch 22. The dealer wants to see the problem, but for me to get to the dealer I have to unlock the doors and after that everything is fine for couple of days.


----------



## Coolfreak

Wait a minute - If you try unlocking doors from the door switch that came with the vehicle and it won't unlock? Then that is a problem with the car wiring.. not the remote starter..


----------



## Bambuk

Coolfreak said:


> Wait a minute - If you try unlocking doors from the door switch that came with the vehicle and it won't unlock? Then that is a problem with the car wiring.. not the remote starter..


I used the remote, of course. I just wanted to see if the car is somehow reacts when I press 'Unlock'. It does: something is clicking like an attempt is made to open the doors, but nothing happens.
This also probably eliminates weak sygnal possibility. The car gets the sygnal.


----------



## Coolfreak

Is the clicking coming from the door or the brain of the remote starter?


----------



## jaggerwild

Bambuk said:


> I installed it a year ago and it worked fine. A month ago I must've pressed some wrong buttons on the remote and the problem started.
> When I press 'disarm' button sometimes the doors won't unlock. So I have to use the key to unlock. After that it works for several days (I press 'disarm' and the doors unlock just fine) until the next time the doors stay locked. Sometimes it would work fine for 2-3 days after I use the key, but other times it won't work the next time.
> Is there some procedure I can use to reset the system?
> Thanks.


 What year is the car you put it in? We need all information to be able to help you, or else we can speculate on this issue for ever...............


----------



## Bambuk

2002 Pontiac Bonneville SSE


----------



## jaggerwild

Bambuk said:


> 2002 Pontiac Bonneville SSE


 more than likely this is not an alarm problem, if you hit the(unlock button) in the car and it doesn't work than this has nothing to do with the alarm.


----------

